# Swap file size



## Marbles (Sep 22, 2014)

I created a swap file using the command: 

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/usr/swap0 bs=1m count=2048
```
I thought this would create a 2GB swap file. However, when I do the top command, the top output says swap 4910M. Why is this so big? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 22, 2014)

You probably also have a traditional disk swap of about 2 GB.


----------



## Marbles (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh hey, thanks! If it was already clear as day that I new to FreeBSD from that question, then let's try this one. Doh, nevermind! I just got it! I did not do a `swapinfo` command before adding the new swap space. Can I just delete the new swap file without causing any issues? Thanks again for answering.

EDIT: Nevermind! I just deleted it, and it works! Top now shows just 2GB. Sorry for the beginner questions.


----------

